# PIPSC and Apple Offer 17% Off Everything on Apple.ca!!!



## green_ears (Feb 26, 2005)

For the feds out there... In case you don't know yet, PIPSC has teamed up with Apple starting this week to offer 17% off everything on Apple.ca!!! It's true! I checked and it's cheaper than the student discount I had when I was in university!

If only the feds could actually make the switch to Apple desktops...  

Enjoy!
http://www2.pipsc.ca/staff/htm_serviceplus.home?p_language=E


----------



## jmlachance (Nov 6, 2005)

So PIPS is for lawyers, engineers and such who work for the government?


----------



## skippy1416 (Jun 26, 2005)

And computer programmer/analysts (like me). Forget about that thread I started a few days ago with questions about buying in the US. This is fantastic news.


----------



## Paul O'Keefe (Jun 3, 2005)

Why about graphic designers who work for the provincial public service?


----------



## green_ears (Feb 26, 2005)

Paul O'Keefe said:


> Why about graphic designers who work for the provincial public service?


Sorry... To my knowledge, PIPSC is a federal government-only workers union.


----------



## Applelover (Mar 6, 2005)

My mom and sister work for health canada, could they get the discount? How does this program work exactly?


----------



## skippy1416 (Jun 26, 2005)

Applelover said:


> My mom and sister work for health canada, could they get the discount? How does this program work exactly?


PIPSC is the union for a pretty low percentage of public servants. Most federal workers are represented by PSAC. If your relatives are in the fields mentioned above (computer programmers, scientists, etc.) they would be members of PIPSC but clerical/admin/human resources positions are generally PSAC.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Ha ha ha. The Service Plus logo and Lifestyle Protection plan were designed by the firm I work for. 

Weird coming across it via this forum.

















But this one is one I created for their scholarship program.


----------



## mikeinmontreal (Oct 13, 2005)

Yay for me. I have been PIPSCing for 14 years now, only 21 to go


----------



## mikeinmontreal (Oct 13, 2005)

Just went through the links. Pretty much the same as Education prices, a bit better on the Mac Minis and the 20-inch Imac 2.1Ghz.


----------



## green_ears (Feb 26, 2005)

mikeinmontreal said:


> Just went through the links. Pretty much the same as Education prices, a bit better on the Mac Minis and the 20-inch Imac 2.1Ghz.


The macbook pros are also cheaper. I also noticed there is no limit on the quantities you can buy... Unlike the education thing.


----------



## mannypwife (Feb 15, 2005)

« MannyP Design » said:


> Ha ha ha. The Service Plus logo and Lifestyle Protection plan were designed by the firm I work for.


Plus, you didn't mention that your wife is one of those hard-working PIPSC members. We get better discounts on Sens tickets than we do on Apple products.


----------



## Atroz (Aug 7, 2005)

green_ears said:


> For the feds out there... In case you don't know yet, PIPSC has teamed up with Apple starting this week to offer 17% off everything on Apple.ca!!! It's true!
> Enjoy!
> http://www2.pipsc.ca/staff/htm_serviceplus.home?p_language=E


Actually, it's *up to* 17% and seems to be only on Apple branded stuff. I did a survery of various products. Software such as iLife 06 and Apeture are 17% off. iPods, computers and accessories (e.g. iSight, Airport Express) are 6% or 8%.

Nice to see though. Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## mikeinmontreal (Oct 13, 2005)

Good pricing on the new Mac Mini. $892 for the Duo Core vs $929 EDU vs $949 regular price.


----------



## skippy1416 (Jun 26, 2005)

And the new iPod leather case is available at $119 (that makes it only about $90 overpriced). I guess that Apple could not afford to offer us a discount on this well-priced item.


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

WOW, I didn't know PIPSC had so many Mac users! I'm amazed! And that deal is great. :clap: I'll have to take advantage of it if it's still going on when I need to move up to something new.

edit: saw Atroz post and he's right, only 6-8% discount on computers. Ho well it's a discount and a Mac one at that vs the PC ones that come around.


----------



## mikeinmontreal (Oct 13, 2005)

Great deal on the new MacBook for members. Cheaper than Edu pricing. $1174 for base model.


----------



## green_ears (Feb 26, 2005)

mikeinmontreal said:


> Great deal on the new MacBook for members. Cheaper than Edu pricing. $1174 for base model.


Yep, just waiting for some reviews... Heat and whine are my top worries... May just wait for the 1% GST tax break too...


----------

